# Looking for story called fatter or something like that



## throwaway12 (Jun 30, 2017)

It was about a woman cursed to gain weight every time she told a lie.


----------



## Coop (Jul 2, 2017)

I think the story you are referring to is Big Fat Liar by AtlasDhttp://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=119281


----------



## trackstar (Aug 19, 2017)

Could maybe be this one? 

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/dimtext/stories/fatter.html


----------

